# [solved] udev automount Thinkpad Ultrabase hdd not working

## chaoscommander

I'm trying to get udev to automatically mount the HDD inside my Ultrabase 3 when I put the ThinkPad x220t onto it, but it simply doesn't happen. Here is the rule I wrote:

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/50-thinkpad-ultrabay.rules:

KERNEL=="sd?1", ATTRS{model}=="HGST HTS721010A9", RUN+="/home/user/script/ultrabay_dock"
```

ultrabay_dock simply contains

```
#!/bin/bash

mount /mnt/base
```

and there is a corresponding entry in /etc/fstab. Manually running mount /mnt/base works.

Any idea what I might be doing wrong?Last edited by chaoscommander on Sun Jun 18, 2017 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chaoscommander

never mind.. Nobody told me that udev rules need to be reloaded. For reference: udevadm control --reload

----------

